
How Wong Kar-wai inspired filmmakers like Sofia Coppola and Barry Jenkin - ckcheng
https://www.scmp.com/magazines/style/celebrity/article/3093301/how-wong-kar-wai-hong-kong-director-mood-love-chungking
======
rado
Bertolucci's “Besieged” (1998) surpassed WKW, but few people have checked it
out.

~~~
perfmode
Ebert really didn't enjoy it. I assume you have good reason to recommend. What
did he miss?

[https://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/besieged-1999](https://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/besieged-1999)

~~~
rado
The French New Wave wandering spirit, the dynamic almost music video aesthetic
etc. got a new life in WKW and with “Besieged” Bertollucci seemed to say, nice
try kid, now watch this. All of the above plus politics, even more beauty and
uncompromising vision.

